

Crittercism raises 5.5m Series A from Google Ventures, Shasta, and Opus - andrewmlevy
http://techcrunch.com/2012/06/01/crittercism-series-a/

======
evanlong
Cool. Glad to see Crittercism using PLCrashReporter. Good stuff.

------
jamiequint
Congrats Andrew & Team!

~~~
andrewmlevy
thanks :) btw lookcraft is looking great!

------
_pius
Awesome service and great team. Much deserved.

------
saumil07
Congrats CT team!

~~~
robkwok
thanks!

